# R.I.P Erwin Hymer



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Died yesterday aged 82


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

RIP old chum
Never knew him or met him but recognise his username off here.

Phill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

His name will never die. RIP


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Now his funeral I would go to, to pay my respects.


Doubt if I'll be invited Though.




Pete 8)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

This is sad news; but he's left an incredible legacy behind him with one of the most well known and respected brands in the industry.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

R.I.P.

May we all live as long


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how many people can say they have their name on thousands of motorhomes (and caravans :roll: )? 

He must have been worth a few Euros.... 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> how many people can say they have their name on thousands of motorhomes?


Mr Horses can Mike!!! :wink:

The owners are a stuck up lot though - they never wave back! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I never knew you.
I never met you.
However I recognise a fellow enthusiast and mourn your departure.

Goodbye......


----------



## Soldat (Mar 25, 2013)

I wish everyone to have a baby like HOOMA to leave behind...

R.I.P


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > how many people can say they have their name on thousands of motorhomes?
> ...


I do !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > bognormike said:
> ...


and I do, that Zebedee being controversial again :lol:

But there's a "special" wave for HYmer owners :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


You two are being a bit slow today! :roll:

Mr Horses . . . Motorhomes with "*Horses*" written on the front! :wink:

Dozy pair you two are!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

R. I. P.

Read many a post.


----------



## PKershaw (Apr 16, 2013)

It is very sad news indeed, for those who didn't have the pleasure of meeting him, he was a true enthusiast and a Gentleman who always had time for people, although Hymer is now run by a Board of Directors, he established the culture of excelence that is Hymer, and would be seen in the building most days talking to staff and customers.
His memory is carved in history and will continue into the future in the iconic brand of Hymer.
He will be very much missed.
You can read a little more about hime here. 
http://www.hymer.ag/cms/en/company/Press_reports/Anzeigen.html&storyid=744&autocontentid=47


----------

